# OpenGL



## yosh (24. Nov 2006)

Hallöchen,
ich muß zur Zeit etwas mit OpenGL implementieren. Nebenbei gesagt habe ich damit noch nie gearbeitet und mit Java bin ich auch nicht der fitteste.
Folgendes Problem: 
Laut Vorgabe brauche ich die jogl.jar Bibliothek. Diese habe ich ganz normal in Eclipse eingebunden.
Wenn ich jedoch mein main Prog ausführe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung. 


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jogl_drihack in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:822)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:993)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.NativeLibLoader$DefaultAction.loadLibrary(NativeLibLoader.java:78)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.NativeLibLoader.loadLibrary(NativeLibLoader.java:101)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.NativeLibLoader.access$100(NativeLibLoader.java:47)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.NativeLibLoader$3.run(NativeLibLoader.java:141)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.NativeLibLoader.loadDRIHack(NativeLibLoader.java:139)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.x11.DRIHack.begin(DRIHack.java:105)
	at com.sun.opengl.impl.x11.X11GLDrawableFactory.<clinit>(X11GLDrawableFactory.java:99)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLDrawableFactory.getFactory(GLDrawableFactory.java:111)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:113)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:82)
	at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.<init>(GLCanvas.java:75)
	at fünf.GLFrame.<init>(GLFrame.java:38)
	at fünf.OpenGLMain.main(OpenGLMain.java:21)
```

Da fehlt wohl irgendwie ein jogl_drihack. 
Die Forum Suhe hat leider nichts ergeben und Goggle konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Wahrscheinlich ist es auch irgendein simpler Fehler denn ich mache... aber komm erstmal drauf.

gruß yoshi


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Nov 2006)

Es scheint eine native Library (also wahrscheinlich eine dll) zu fehlen.


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2006)

Und die muss in den Java-library-Pfad eingebunden werden (-Djava.library.path=<dein verz.>).


----------



## yosh (24. Nov 2006)

dll sind doch nur windows oder? ich habe suse linux 9.2


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2006)

Wurscht. Auch dort gibt native Teile für JOGL. Und die werden genauso eingebunden.


----------



## Guest (24. Nov 2006)

ja jetzt habe ich es ... 
jabe die Bibliothek jogl_natibe runter geladen. Dort waren verschiedenen dlls. 
Nun hab eich aber auch Windows gebootet und diese dlls in Windows/system32 entpackt.

ciaoaiaoaiaoai


----------

